# 5" Soft Jerkbaits



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I just started making these soft jerkbaits. Can't wait to get them on the water and try them out!


----------



## troyfisherman97 (Sep 23, 2014)

Those look really cool. Way nicer than a lot that you can buy in the stores. I would definitely fish those. Hope they work out well.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Those definitely look sweet. And as Troyfisherman said, I'd definitely fish those over other similar factory baits. That eye is going to make them great.


----------



## 6lbtest (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice baits!! I've been re melting old lures & wanted to start using new plastics. I don't know what manufacture to go with alumilite etc. Do you have any suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks guys!

I get my plastic from MF Manufacturing
http://pouryourownworms.com/


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Made some more of these today!


----------

